# 650/750 tractor rear view mirrors



## arml (Jan 19, 2018)

Has anyone tried to install rear view mirrors on these tractors? At my age it's getting hard on my neck trying to use all of my 3 point attachments. Any help I would be grateful.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I installed a Wink style mirror under the top front edge of my Gator canopy. On my Challenger I bolted two rubber stemmed motorcycle mirrors to the upper loader pin keeper bolts, and that allows me to see where the rake or mower is positioned.

One of my employees mounted a pair of Little Hoss brand mirrors he scored from Ebay on the front top edge of his JD 970 fenders, he is happy with that result for his use.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a fish eye mirror on my John Deere. I welded up a bracket and mounted it to the underside of my canopy, and it sticks out just enough to not catch on things. Works fabulous!


----------

